# The ordinal 707 could not be located in the dynamic link library iertutil.dll?



## dimdimensions (Jan 9, 2015)

My computer seems to have this "eirtutil.dll" errors every time.I have tried lots or things to fix this problem, even trying to system restore but my i will just get an error saying "the ordinal 707 could not be located in the dynamic link library iertutil.dll". I have tried to replace the iertutil.dll but errors still keeps on popping out and everything I tried seemed wrong. I heard this dll has something to do with Internet Explorer*.Help please?*:banghead:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You're probably missing the mfc90.dll. Run sfc /scannow.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt | Tech Support Forum


----------



## dimdimensions (Jan 9, 2015)

Even scannow wouldn't work. :/ I always keep getting an error that the sacn wasn't succesful QAQ My computer needs this "eirtutil. dll" so badly, it wouldnt start lots of programs without it QAQ even system restores wouldn't work. TAT


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Assuming you're using a legitimate copy of Windows, unless a "Repair Install" fixes the problem, it might be time for a reinstall of the OS.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

On another computer with internet access download iertutil.dll file. Unzip the folder and save it to a USB Flash Drive. On the troubled computer put the flash drive in. At the blank desktop, press *CTRL+ALT+DEL* and start the *Task Manager/File/New Task (Run) *Browse to the Flash drive and copy the* iertutil.dll*. then browse to* C:\Windows\system32* and Paste the* iertutil.dll *file into it. Confirm if it asks you to overwrite a file. Now Restart the computer.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

Lets have a look at the errors that SFC are detecting so we can construct a a fix.

*Export CBS folder*


Click the *Start* button







then click *Computer*.
Double-click on the *C: drive*, under the *Hard Disk Drives* category, and then scroll down to, and double click on the *Windows* folder.
Find and double click on the *Logs* folder.
Right-click on the *CBS *folder, and select *Copy*.
Go back to your *Desktop*, right-click on it, and select *Paste*. You should now see a copy of the CBS folder appear on your Desktop called *CBS*.
Right-click on this new folder, and navigate through *Send to*, and select *Compressed (zipped) folder*.
A new file, also called *CBS *(CBS.zip), but this time with a different icon, will be created.
Attach this to your next post please. 
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------

